# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Decenas de nuevas fotovoltaicas desafían los recortes en subvenciones y se conectan a la red

## NoRegistrado

> Muchos pronosticaron que los recortes en subvenciones a las renovables supondría el apocalipsis para estas energías en España, en especial para las fotovoltaicas. Ese cataclismo no sólo no se está produciendo
> Decenas de nuevas instalaciones se están enganchando a la red. Aunque es cierto que algunas plantas se están desconectando del sistema eléctrico, otras nuevas se están dando de alta, según consta en distintos registros que maneja el Ministerio de Industria.
> 
> ¿_Qué está ocurriendo? Para algunos, sencillamente estamos al comienzo de un cambio de modelo de las instalaciones eléctricas. Atrás quedan los tiempos de las grandes instalaciones, y empieza una nueva etapa de pequeñas plantas, muchas para autoconsumo. Este fenómeno es en parte lo que se conoce como energía distribuida (instalaciones pequeñas más cercanas al punto de consumo).
> 
> _*En lo que va de año, según distintos registros oficiales, se han producido un centenar de altas de nuevas instalaciones eléctricas en España, en gran parte de fotovoltaicas. Son pequeñas instalaciones, de última generación, con menos costes, y muchas de ellas para autoconsumo, que vierten excedentes a la red.
> 
> *Del centenar de instalaciones que se han conectado a la red en lo que va de año, la mayor parte son solares, aunque también hay alguna eólica. *Todas son de tamaño reducido*, y ninguna excede de 0,5 megavatios. Las mayores pantas que se han conectado a la red son una planta de biomasa en Mérida de 20 megavatios, de Ence, y una cogeneración de El Pozo de 17 megavatios. En total, en lo que va de año, las altas suman en torno a 45 megavatios, prácticamente igual que las bajas, que también se están produciendo.
> 
> ...


http://www.expansion.com/2014/11/07/...ampaign=buffer

No se pueden poner puertas al campo. Por mucho que el gobierno ponga trabas y legisle a favor de las eléctricas y su monopolio, poco a poco España se irá sembrando de pequeñas instalaciones fotovoltáicas y eólicas de autoconsumo que reducirán en gran medida la dependencia de las grandes empresas que tanto daño están haciendo a la población.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

